# Help - Acute Respiratory



## Michele Wallace (Aug 9, 2008)

A 35 year old man was admitted with Acute Respiratory Failure secondary to ANSMI; patient on long term Coumadin due to history of DVT and atrial fibrillation.

ANSMI does anyone know what the abbreviation is for???????

Thanks.


----------



## amolson1325 (Aug 10, 2008)

I couldn't find that abbv. either but my guess would be Anteroseptal Myocardial Infarction 410.1x?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 11, 2008)

*Ask the person who wrote the note*

I wouldn't want to guess. It's best to ask the provider who wrote the note what it stands for. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 12, 2008)

I agree but here is the best web site that I have found so far for looking up those abreviations.

http://www.medilexicon.com/medicalabbreviations.php


----------

